# Hate has no home here



## elroy

I saw this sign on a door.  I have comments about some of the translations:

*Arabic*: This is a literal translation that sounds very unidiomatic to me.  I would say *لا مكان للكراهية هنا*, using "place" as in some of the other translations (among other changes).

*Hebrew*: I would have used an article: השנאה.  I don't know if it works without the article.  Otherwise, the translation seems okay to me.

*Spanish/Portuguese/Italian*: I like the use of "lugar" in Spanish, and I'm guessing it works in Portuguese too.  I'm not sure "casa" works well in Italian.

*Polish*: From the very little Polish I know, "miejsca" sounds like a good choice, since it refers to a place where a person or thing can "live" but it's not literally "house" or "home."

*Korean*: This just means "Here there is no hate," which to me loses a lot of the rhetorical effect of the original.

I can't comment on the other three languages.

Does anyone have any other comments on these?  How would you translate the phrase into your language or a language you know?

In *German*, I might say *Hass ist hier nicht zu Hause *(literally, "Hate is not at home here").


----------



## apmoy70

In Greek, a natural way to say it, is:

*«Το μίσος δεν έχει χώρο εδώ»* [ˌt̠o̞.ˈmi.s̠o̞s.ðe̞ˈne̞.çi.ˈxo̞.ɾo̞.e̞ˈðo̞] --> _hate has no room here_ 

In a bit more every-day language:

*«Το μίσος δεν χωράει εδώ»* [ˌt̠o̞.ˈmi.s̠o̞s.ˌðe̞ŋ.xo̞.ˈɾa.i.e̞ˈðo̞] --> _hate does not fit here_


----------



## Demiurg

elroy said:


> In *German*, I might say *Hass ist hier nicht zu Hause*.



or _Hass hat hier kein Zuhause_.


----------



## elroy

Wow!  That Arabic translation is almost identical to mine!  The only difference is that "hate" comes at the beginning, which to me is less authentically Arabic.  It's grammatically correct to start with "hate," but to me this is an influence of the original.  Otherwise, they also used الكراهية instead of الكره, لا instead of ليس, and مكان instead of بيت!

This Hebrew translation is literal ("Hate has no house here"), while the other one is literally "Hate cannot live here."  Neither uses a definite article, so I guess that's okay (a difference between Arabic and Hebrew!).  I'm not sure how well the literal translation works.

The French translation has a spelling mistake (it should be "n'a," not "ñ'a"), and to me "maison" sounds VERY literal! 

The Spanish translation uses "hogar," literally "home," which I also suspect is too literal. 

@Demiurg, which German version do you prefer?


----------



## AquisM

The Chinese version literally means "hate has no ground to stand on here". It doesn't sound as snappy/slogan-like as the English original.

The Chinese in @Demiurg 's photo is a literal translation and is even worse than the one in the OP, IMO.

I'd suggest 此地不容仇恨 instead - this place/land has no room for hate. 此地 is higher register than 這裡, so it makes the phrase sound more poetic. 容 is polysemous word - (a) to house, to contain, to accommodate; and (b) to permit, to allow, to tolerate - so my translation can also mean "this land permits/tolerates not hate".


----------



## Demiurg

elroy said:


> @Demiurg, which German version do you prefer?


"Hass hat hier kein Zuhause" is closer to the original _Hate has no home here_ and comes to mind first but "Hass ist hier nicht zu Hause" (lit. _Hate is not at home here_) is okay, too.


----------



## danieleferrari

Much to my surprise, there are many instances of 'non avere casa' (metaphorical meaning) online:

_L'odio non ha casa qui _(hate has no home here);
_La spiritualità non ha casa qui _(spirituality has no home here)...

At first, I thought it was a (wrong) literal rendering of its English counterpart, but it seems to be working quite fine in Italian. 
I probably wouldn't say it, but broadly speaking I think it makes sense.


----------



## elroy

danieleferrari said:


> I probably wouldn't say it


How would you translate the sentence?


----------



## danieleferrari

elroy said:


> How would you translate the sentence?


What about: "Q_ui non c'è spazio per l'odio" _(there is no room for hate here - no direct allusion to the house, though, thus losing the wordplay)?


----------



## elroy

How about “L’odio non è a casa qui”?  Would that work? 



AquisM said:


> 容 is polysemous word - (a) to house, to contain, to accommodate; and (b) to permit, to allow, to tolerate


Sounds perfect!


----------



## danieleferrari

elroy said:


> How about “L’odio non è a casa qui”? Would that work?


No, I don't think so, but the other way around would _questa non è una casa per l'odio _(feels unnatural).


----------



## elroy

“In questa casa l’odio non ci sta”?


----------



## danieleferrari

elroy said:


> “In questa casa l’odio non ci sta”?


 It sounds childish, informal and regional to me.


----------



## zaffy

elroy said:


> *Polish*: From the very little Polish I know, "miejsca" sounds like a good choice, since it refers to a place where a person or thing can "live" but it's not literally "house" or "home."


Yes, the translation is good. Only "miejsce" makes sense in Polish.


And is the English version the most idiomatic with "home" used? What if it said "No place/room for hate here"?


----------



## elroy

zaffy said:


> What if it said "No place/room for hate here"?


Those would be possible too.  The use of “home” is more poetic, and it’s more striking because it’s a less typical usage.  It grabs your attention more than the others.


----------



## danieleferrari

elroy said:


> I saw this sign *on a door.*


👆 They're related nouns as well, aren't they? Part of the same lexical field, am I wrong?


----------



## zaffy

And would "hatred" work too? Any difference?


----------



## alfaalfa

Ciao,


danieleferrari said:


> I probably wouldn't say it


me neither.

I'd say "_l'odio non abita/vive qui_". If it's a sign on a door, you can omit the word "_casa_".


----------



## AquisM

zaffy said:


> And is the English version the most idiomatic with "home" used? What if it said "No place/room for hate here"?





elroy said:


> Those would be possible too.  The use of “home” is more poetic, and it’s more striking because it’s a less typical usage.  It grabs your attention more than the others.


You'd also lose the alliteration in "*h*ate *h*as no *h*ome *h*ere", which is part of what makes the phrase striking.


----------



## elroy

I hadn’t noticed!


----------



## symposium

elroy said:


> How would you translate the sentence?


I would have translated it instinctively as "L'odio non abita qui"="Hate doesn't live here" using the verb "abitare" ("inhabit") which means that you live in a certain place because that place is your home (just like "habiter" and "wohnen").


----------



## amikama

elroy said:


> *Hebrew*: I would have used an article: השנאה.


I wouldn't. It's more natural without the article.



elroy said:


> Otherwise, the translation seems okay to me.


I don't like it very much. It looks somewhat unidiomatic to me.

I like more the second version (לשנאה אין כאן בית). Better yet: לשנאה אין כאן מקום.


----------



## AutumnOwl

Swedish:
Hat har inget hem här - a 'word for word' translation, but it sounds 'odd' with "home".
Hat har ingen plats här - 'hate has no place here' is what we would use.


----------



## elitaliano

elroy said:


> How would you translate the sentence?


L'odio non é *di casa* qui.


----------



## danieleferrari

_L'odio non è il benvenuto qui_ would work as well (recalling the _house - welcoming _wordplay_)._


----------



## סייבר־שד

No objections against the Spanish translation, but an equally good alternative to me would be: 

_"El odio no tiene *cabida* aquí."_


----------



## Penyafort

To me, the Spanish translation sounds like that type of correct sentence that you would never see here written by a native.


----------



## elroy

Penyafort said:


> To me, the Spanish translation sounds like that type of correct sentence that you would never see here written by a native.


How would you translate the sentence?


----------



## סייבר־שד

Penyafort said:


> To me, the Spanish translation sounds like that type of correct sentence that you would never see here written by a native.


Sort of like that (in)famous "neutral Spanish"?


----------



## Penyafort

elroy said:


> How would you translate the sentence?


Well, I don't know, that depends on whether you'd like to retain the meaning as much as possible, the quadruple H-, etc. 

First, if the sign had been made here, the "aquí" would probably be somewhere else in the sentence, most probably at the beginning of it or right after the subject, because the focus is on the place. Putting it at the end sounds to me as if the sentence could be continued "_El odio no tiene lugar aquí... pero sí en la ciudad de al lado_".

Then, choosing _tener lugar_ is risky, because it can create confusion and be interpreted as "to take place, to happen". If one chose to retain "tener", then I think that _tener cabida_, as proposed above, would definitely be much better. But if one chose to retain "lugar", then it'd be better to change the verb and say something like _Aquí no hay lugar para el odio_.

Obviously this is all subjective. A Spanish speaker born in the US may probably find the sentence in the sign fine or even better.



סייבר־שד said:


> Sort of like that (in)famous "neutral Spanish"?


Things can always get worse and become 'neutral Spanglish'.


----------



## סייבר־שד

Penyafort said:


> Things can always get worse and become 'neutral Spanglish'.


Now _that's _a beast I'd rather not meet...not yet, anyways.


----------



## Yendred

elroy said:


> The French translation has a spelling mistake (it should be "n'a," not "ñ'a"), and to me "maison" sounds VERY literal!


Yes indeed, "_maison_" is too literal and not natural at all. I would say:
_La haine n'a pas sa place ici_

Or, to keep the idea of _home:
La haine n'est pas chez elle ici_


----------



## Sobakus

In Russian you would use the same expression as in Polish, _нет ме́ста,_ lit. there's-not place/room-GEN.SG. I would phrase the whole as У на́с нет ме́ста для не́нависти “We have no room for hatred _[here]_”. Using _здесь_ “here” instead of _у нас_ “bei uns”, or omitting _для_ “for”, as many translators do, would make the result considerably more ambiguous (“hatred can't fit in here?”), cold & impersonal (by removing the speaker as an interested party), and ultimately unnatural.


----------

